# Superbowl XL - Hawks are getting robbed!



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2006)

Dang. They've been robbed of one TD, a first down, Steelers have been handed a TD they didn't score .... I'm pissed.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Feb 5, 2006)

This game is rigged.

First off the touchdown by Ben Rothlisberger should have been overturned. Leaving the score 3-3. Next the offensive interference call on Seattles touchdown was a very iffy call. The next item is the spot of the ball. If you watched it it was placed 1/2 yard short twice for the Seahawks. Hines Ward had an offensive pass interference that did not get called.

The commercials with all the Pittsburgh people with the Lombardi trophy. What is that? This game is rigged an I will stand by that. Bettis or the Steelers organization has someone in their pocket. Oh and Joey Porter shove it up your $%^ you aren't doing anything spectacular in this game.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 5, 2006)

yep, hawks got a TD, both players touched each other, and while the Pitt TD was iffy, may have barely broken plane-should be 10-7 Hawks. I think they will show their stuff in the second half!!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Dang. They've been robbed of one TD, a first down, Steelers have been handed a TD they didn't score .... I'm pissed.


 
It looked like a TD to me based upon what I understood the commentators were staying, seemed like in the air just a bit of the ball was "touching" the line and then he was then pushed back, but that being over was enough....


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 5, 2006)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> The commercials with all the Pittsburgh people with the Lombardi trophy. What is that?


 
See now I just assumed they were showing all steelers in the first half and would be showing the seahawks in the 2nd half...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Feb 5, 2006)

They showed Cowher, Rothlisber, Troy P, and someone else from the stealers. They showed Hasslebeck and Alexander of the Seahawks. In the Disney commercials it was mostly Pittsburgh players.

The ball did not break the plane. Not to mention Rothlisberger threw the same type of block that Hasslebeck did on his TACKLE but Hasslebeck got called for a 15 yard penalty. This was the worst officiated game I have ever seen.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2006)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> The ball did not break the plane. Not to mention Rothlisberger threw the same type of block that Hasslebeck did on his TACKLE but Hasslebeck got called for a 15 yard penalty. This was the worst officiated game I have ever seen.


Agreed!


----------



## bignick (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, that was today, wasn't it...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 5, 2006)

*** Warning Warning ***

What did you expect from Detroit as a host?


I saw the calls, and I say there were a lot of bad calls and very questionable calls, and they all were against Seattle. Where as all good psots and no calls seemed to go for Pittsburg. Now Pittsburg did show up and they did play the game, but I really think it was unfair. The commentaters that were Steelers biased even said some of the calls were bad. 

I had no vested interest in either team. I feel robbed of watching a good game. All I wanted was to see a good game. If one team showed up and dominated, and the other fell apart, well that happens. But to see the tide slowed and then reversed with poor calls, and mistakes by the team and by referees, I walked away with a blah feeling about this event.


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I had no vested interest in either team. I feel robbed of watching a good game. All I wanted was to see a good game. If one team showed up and dominated, and the other fell apart, well that happens. But to see the tide slowed and then reversed with poor calls, and mistakes by the team and by referees, I walked away with a blah feeling about this event.


 
I also just wanted to see a good game.  But I lost hope before kickoff when I saw Tom Brady getting booed during the coin toss.

The mistakes, the all-Steelers crowd...it wasn't a game of class.  

I feel like I want my evening back.


----------



## bignick (Feb 5, 2006)

Seriously...didn't even watch...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I also just wanted to see a good game.  But I lost hope before kickoff when I saw Tom Brady getting booed during the coin toss.
> 
> The mistakes, the all-Steelers crowd...it wasn't a game of class.
> 
> I feel like I want my evening back.


I totally agree.  I NEVER watch the superbowl - or much football or pro sports anymore either and I went out of my way to buy nummy food, arrange the day around the game, napped beforehand, let my son paint his face and actually watched the thing.  Because an underdog came to town.

This just cements why I don't care much for pro sports anymore.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I totally agree.  I NEVER watch the superbowl - or much football or pro sports anymore either and I went out of my way to buy nummy food, arrange the day around the game, napped beforehand, let my son paint his face and actually watched the thing.  Because an underdog came to town.
> 
> This just cements why I don't care much for pro sports anymore.



awww... it ain't all that bad... I watched most of it, and some calls were questionable, but that happens in every game all year long. Someone walks away unhappy because of some call that went against them. Its sadly part of the game... still, I try not to let it take away from the enjoyment of the game. I tend to enjoy college FB a bit better though, and you just can't beat hockey 

I don't think the game was rigged, but was called a little bit tight. I'm still torn about replays. I really don't like them in college ball. They take too much time, and give people less to whine about, which sports reporters and rabid fans tend to enjoy. I think the actual power of the review is taken over when certain plays are unreviewable (play called dead for instance, often times it should not have been called dead)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2006)

I was definately rooting for the Steelers however I really had
very little interest overall in the game.  That being said, as the
game went on and it seemed like every call broke against the 
Seahawks I began to feel bad for them.  It kind of took the little
joy I might have gotten from the Steelers winning and threw
it out the window.  If the commercial's had been better maybe
I would not have wanted my evening back.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

When is the NFC going to start winning Superbowls again?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> When is the NFC going to start winning Superbowls again?



When they win and not a moment before. 

**** All other posts were deemd to be possible damaging to one's health.  ****


----------

